# Urgent help....Burning



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

We have been out for a couple of hours and when we returned we turned on the kitchen lights. They dimmed momentarily and ever since there has been a sickly sweet burning smell. 

The lights are led's. 

Please help someone as we are very worried.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I would first make sure when the smell is coming from... if it is one of the led clusters it could be one of the capictors which will not be a problem... but locate the smell first...


----------



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

Could be lights/electrical. Unless you have identified and isolated the problem please do not hesitate to call the fire brigade to help you identify the problem, they honestly won't mind.

As we say "if in doubt, call the fire briade out"!!

Paul


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Clive and Paul. For safety's sake we have disconnected the electrical input until morning. 

Telly is running on 12 vots for now and fridge is on gas. 

If anyone can still help the please let us have your thoughts. My wife is terrified as we had a really bad kitchen fire before christmas.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ah ha I'm now wondering from what you have said, it just might be the main charger for your batteries..... they are usually switch mode supplies these days and yes it might well be that, as it seems that you are working ok on 12volts.... but when you put the mains on the smell started? there's a capacitor (well many of them) and if they go there's a good old smell as well.... but please just locate to location of the smell which is the most important thing and then icolate it... sleep well....


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

clive1821 said:


> Ah ha I'm now wondering from what you have said, it just might be the main charger for your batteries..... they are usually switch mode supplies these days and yes it might well be that, as it seems that you are working ok on 12volts.... but when you put the mains on the smell started? there's a capacitor (well many of them) and if they go there's a good old smell as well.... but please just locate to location of the smell which is the most important thing and then icolate it... sleep well....


Thanks for that Clive but you have to understand that you are talking to a complete numpty when things get technical. Can you translate into idiot speak please.  

If it is any help we were already on EHU when the smell started. We only changed to 12 volt after noticing the problem just to gt us to morning.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep sounds as if its on the mains side that is causing the fault... and the only thing i can think of is the battery charger... hence the coment.... but if alls well using the 12volts then not to worry and look for the smell in the morning... all will be well.... sorry but faults are techicnal and to advise.. i just need to understand whats going on... still you've got it under control... sleep well... only one more day untill we are off to Italy on the 21:20 ferry yeepie!!!...


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

If its a help PVC insulated wiring smells definitely acrid (ie not sweet) when it burns/smolders. The covering (lacquer?) on pcb boards does smell sweet when overheating, not burning.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

If the mains power supply is 'switch mode', it will shutdown if there is any fault. Usually shutdown is final and costs a lot to replace, but there are ways round it.
As Sallytraffic says, wiring and PCB's give off very different smells when getting hot or burning. Can you localize the smell, normally difficult but not impossible.
Obvious one, are all the fuses still intact. If one has blown this may point you in the right direction for the fault.

Have a good trip.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## jdkontiki (Jul 29, 2009)

Just a thought, We had the same sort of sweet smell in our Kontiki which turned out to be the Flourescent light unit in the Main Bedroom (1 of 3).
Basically the Electronics that drive the Flourescent tube had gone short circuit and burned out, (backs up previous mail that PCB getting hot smells sweet)we only realised what is was when we noticed one of the units was'nt working. The fuse did not blow and the unit just stopped working, like you we turned off the mains and smell stopped but I think perhaps the unit had already expired at that time. 

Hope you found what it was.

JD


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I had thought of ordering a complete set of LEDs for our camper, but held fire since the last sparky who did some work in there said don't bother, stick with halogens, LEDs are still not good enough to replace halogens.

Instead I ordered just two. Both at slightly higher wattage than the halogens that were in there before.

Both LEDs are nowhere near as bright as the lower theoretical wattage halogens, so either I need to put even higher wattage LEDs, or not bother at all.

Anyhow, as a first time LED user, I was slightly concerned to turn them on for the first time last night, and one immediately gave off a sparking noise and smelt of burning. Off straight away. All of the 12(?) LEDs were still working, and you couldn't see anything untoward having removed the "bulb". A little later I turned them on again just to see, but this time no problem, other than still too dim!

Should I just send it back, or continue to use it keeping an eye on it? The supplier has been contacted, no response yet.

Will this turn into a second "don't trust LEDs" thread?!!


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

jdkontiki said:


> Just a thought, We had the same sort of sweet smell in our Kontiki which turned out to be the Flourescent light unit in the Main Bedroom (1 of 3).
> Basically the Electronics that drive the Flourescent tube had gone short circuit and burned out, (backs up previous mail that PCB getting hot smells sweet)we only realised what is was when we noticed one of the units was'nt working. The fuse did not blow and the unit just stopped working, like you we turned off the mains and smell stopped but I think perhaps the unit had already expired at that time.
> 
> Hope you found what it was.
> ...


Hi JD
Thank you very much for your observations. Funnily enough the fluorescent tube in the kitcen area has not worked for about two months now. I have been on to my dealer and also Swift for a replacement tube.

Anyhow, we are taking the van in tomorrow to an independent dealer to have a look at the problem. I will let you know how we get on. Thanks to all of you.


----------

